# [SOUND] - Rauschen bei USB Headset - Win 7 64 + X:Fi



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ich hab mir ja Sharkoon X-Tatic SR Surrond Headset für PC/PS3/Xbox 360: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör gekauft.

Das Teil hat eine Verstärkerbox bei der man noch so ein paar Sachen einstellen kann. Wenn ich das Headset mit der Box benutzen möchte kann ich es nur über USB für Ton + Cinch für Mikro benutzen, doch dann ist ein permanentes Rauchen wahrzunehmen.

Wenn ich das Headset ohne diese Verstärkerbox verwende habe ich die Möglichkeit entweder über USB oder über Cinch zu verbinden. Mit USB = rauchen. Mit Cinch = perfekt.

Ich würde natürlich gerne die Verstärkerbox verwenden, doch wie bekomme ich dieses verfluchte Rauchen weg? Welche Gründe könnte das bei USB haben?

Danke euch.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

Es kann sein, dass die Box einfach nur "billig" ist - das ist ja im Grunde nix anderes als eine kleine Sondkarte, die im Lieferumfang dabei war. Deine interne Soundkarte wird einfach nur besser sein, daher dort kein oder wenig Rauschen, bei der Box aber Rauschen.


----------



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es kann sein, dass die Box einfach nur "billig" ist - das ist ja im Grunde nix anderes als eine kleine Sondkarte, die im Lieferumfang dabei war. Deine interne Soundkarte wird einfach nur besser sein, daher dort kein oder wenig Rauschen, bei der Box aber Rauschen.


 
Erst dachte ich Du könntest Recht haben. Aber mein Problem besteht ja NUR wenn ich USB verwende, auch wenn die Box gar nicht integriert ist.

Headset > Box > USB = Rauschen
Headset > Box > Klinke = nicht möglich
Headset > USB = Rauschen
Headset > Klinke = perfekt

Aber okay, ich denke mal daß meine X:Fi besser ist als die "Box" Soundkarte^^


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

Also, das Headset hat selber auch USB, oder wie? Dann ist es eben der Soundchip des Headsets schuld. Oder ist da einfach nur "ein USB-Teil" mit im Spiel? Dann ist das eben der Soundchip, und der ist nicht so dolle.

Bei USB ist halt IMMER ein eigener Soundchip im Spiel, und deine interne Soundkarte im PC wird gar nicht genutzt.


----------



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das Headset hat selber auch USB, oder wie? Dann ist es eben der Soundchip des Headsets schuld. Oder ist da einfach nur "ein USB-Teil" mit im Spiel? Dann ist das eben der Soundchip, und der ist nicht so dolle.
> 
> Bei USB ist halt IMMER ein eigener Soundchip im Spiel, und deine interne Soundkarte im PC wird gar nicht genutzt.



Die Verkabelung ist ganz komisch da es auch Anschlüsse für PS3/SXBOX hat.

Bei dem Adapterkabel für PC, mit dem die Box umgangen wird, sind 2 Cinchstecker und 1 USB Stecker. Wenn ich nur die beiden Cinch einstöpsel ist alle okay, sowie ich nur USB reinstecke brummts (egal in welcher Kombi mit den Cinch).

Aber wenn da so der Fall ist wie Du schreibst, das bei USB IMMER eine eigener Soundchip verwendet wird, wäre ich ja schön blöd die Box oder den USB Anschluss zu benutzen da ich davon ausgehe daß eine vollwertige X:Fi doch besser ist


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

genau 

Du hast halt jetzt den ganzen anderen Kram mitbezahlt, hättest also vlt für weniger Geld ein gleichgutes Headset bekommen. Das ist das einzig "dumme"


----------

